

Public Comments on the Proposed Wassenaar Rule to Limit Export of Hacking Tools - floridastateit
http://www.regulations.gov/#!docketBrowser;rpp=25;so=DESC;sb=postedDate;po=0;dct=PS;D=BIS-2015-0011

======
hvuuyyytgvv
Oh great, another regulation/law to allow government the arbitrary exercise of
power, to be used to selectively target whoever they disagree with or believe
to be against their interests in maintaining power.

------
invisible_dust
People can make an atomic microscope at home. What makes people think that
limiting "hacking tools", or basically knowledge about how hackers will attack
us, will help?

Is linux a hacking tool? Wireshark? Where is the line drawn and how is it
defined. This is something else.

~~~
jarman
Yes, lunix is soviet hacking tool, along with "Comet Cursor", "Bonzi Buddy"
and "Flash".

[http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html](http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html)

------
vxxzy
"...technology required for the development of intrusion software;...". Can't
Anything be used to develop software?

~~~
Vexs
That blanket basically means everything even involved with a computer. This is
a completely unenforceable law.

~~~
Lawtonfogle
No, it is a law they selectively enforce very rarely on targets who they don't
have anything else on. Having broken the law has 0 impact on if they choose to
try to enforce the law against you; that is instead determined by completely
unrelated and behavior they know they aren't currently able to ban.

------
tomjen3
I don't see how any limits would be possible without violating the
constitution. I mean I could take the source code to any hacking tool,
incorporate that into a sci-fi story with a hacker who types it on the screen,
at which point the US government would have to prevent me from publishing a
fiction story - something that must clearly violate the US constitution.

